
Spotify Bets Big on Podcasting to Power Battle Against Apple - james_pm
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-06/spotify-rises-on-podcast-acquisitions-robust-subscriber-growth
======
james_pm
This is potentially very bad for podcasting as an open, RSS-driven medium.
Welcome to a world of "Spotify exclusive shows" not available on your
favourite podcast player.

~~~
ScannerSparkly
What if Spotify is my favorite podcast player? Since I pay the subscription
it's much better than other one's with ads. I got as a music player first,
getting all of my podcasts there as well is a nice benefit. I don't really see
how this hurts podcasting though, pretty sure you can still host podcasts
elsewhere, just that with Spotify you could reach a greater audience.

